# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  cơ bản: Vít me bi (ballscrew)

## CBNN

Hi cả nhà , em thấy nhà mới còn mùi thơm của hồ vữa ... nên bặp bẹ bon chen tập viết bài (đúng hơn là seach google rồi đang thui :Wink:  )   cho vui nhà vui cửa . Có gì thiếu sót mong các bác góp ý  để em chỉnh sửa cho phù hợp ,và phong phú nội dung. 

Vô vấn đề chính : vít me bi (ballscrew ) là gì? 
- vít me bi là một hệ thống chuyền động ,được gia công chính xác để  biến đổi chuyển động quay thành chuyển động tịnh tiến theo cơ chế con vít - bù lon (đai vít , hay đai ốc) . Mà tiếp xúc giữa thanh vít và đai vít là một lớp bi thép để giảm tối đa lực ma sát .  Giúp chuyền động một cách trơn tru và chính xác , hoạt động liên tục bền bỉ trong thời gian dài .  

Một bộ vít me bi .


các dạng vít me bi .

- Hoạt động : Tiếp xúc giữa  vít me bi và đai óc có 1 đường rãnh  (rãnh me ) được lắp đầy bởi những viên bi thép. Khi trục vít xoay, những viên bi lăn tròn trong mối ren của trục vít và đai óc. Điều này nhằm giảm ma sát của chúng. Bởi vì các viên bi cuối cùng sẻ rơi ra ngoài, nên đai óc có 1 đường ống dẫn về (đường hồi) để hứng những viên bi khỏi rãnh của trục vít và đưa chúng trở lại phần đầu của đường bi ở phía cuối của đai óc.
Lực đẩy của đai ốc nhẹ nhàng nhờ chuyển động lăn của những viên bi cuộn tròn, hơn là trượt . 

- Những Thông số hoạt động : 
Chiều dài thanh vít , chiều dài hành trình đạt được , đường kính thanh vít ,  hành trình bước ren  khi thanh vit quay đúng 1 vòng . 

cấu tạo

----------

anhcos, CKD, DUONG VAN THOAN, elenercom, Khoa C3, Khongnickname, Lenamhai, Nam CNC, namrex, tcm, tinhbkmech, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## namrex

Làm thế nào để đo bước ren cho chính xác hả a?

----------

tinhbkmech, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Cái này đo ướm chừng thôi. Nếu là vit của hảng (not DIY) thì có thông số, thông thường theo hệ Met hoặc inch. Nên cứ đo sau đó xem gần đúng với hệ nào thì là xem như bước ren hệ đó.
Dãy bước vít thông dụng: 1, 1.5, 2, 2.5, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10 v.v...
VD
- Đo ra bước vít thấy gần gần 5mm -> bước ren hệ Met, 5mm.
- Đo ra bước vít gần 6.5mm -> bước ren hệ inch, 1/4 inch.

Nếu là ren DIY thì cũng có thể là theo bước răng (thread) nên có dãy rộng hơn. bước nhảy có thể xuống còn 0.25. Để đo chính xác thì ta đo một lúc nhiều răng, khoảng đo dài hơn, sau đó chia lại cho số răng để xác định bước răng.

----------

tinhbkmech, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## namrex

Cây NSK của em có thông số như vậy: NSK W2001 - 243P - C2Z - 96U7 - 3005

----------

tinhbkmech

----------


## GOHOME

Em tính làm một máy chấn mini lưỡi chấn di chuyển bằng vitme chiều dài cần chấn là 20 cm với vật liệu là nhôm 3 mm. Vậy em cần vitme và motor loại nào? 
Xin cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## GOHOME

Em tính làm một máy chấn mini lưỡi chấn di chuyển bằng vitme chiều dài cần chấn là 20 cm với vật liệu là nhôm 3 mm. Vậy em cần vitme và motor loại nào? 
Xin cám ơn nhiều..

----------

tinhbkmech

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gohome:
Em nếu em làm máy chấn thì em sẽ dùng như sau:
- Hệ cơ khí tịnh tiến lưỡi chấn dùng ray trượt bản 20, 4 rãnh bi, dài tầm 300, hành trình 150mm chắc ok.
- Visme doublenut, phi 25,bước 5mm, nên mua loại tháo máy cắt dây đầu đủ gối đỡ, mặt bích motor khỏi chế cháo gì. Hành trình 150mm, mua cây 200 về cắt là vừa.
- Điện motor PK 299, sau này cần thì nâng cấp hộp số 1-5 dễ dàng.
- Khung máy thì sắt tấm 20ly hàng lại theo máy công nghiệp hay làm để tiện làm cữ phía sau. Mà em thấy dạo này để chấn vật liệu dày thì người ta bào 1 đường V ngay chỗ chấn để giảm bớt việc vật liệu bị đùng, đường chấn sẽ rất đẹp, ngay góc chấn vuông góc thấy rõ chứ ko phải cạnh bo tròn.


Máy DIY tham khảo  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME, nhatson, tinhbkmech

----------


## Ga con

Nếu vít me bước 5, step 6Nm thì lực dọc trục tạo ra max khoảng 7.500N (~750kgf), e là chưa đủ để gấp tấm nhôm 3mm dài 200mm.
Theo e muốn chắc ăn có thể tăng gấp cỡ tối thiểu 5 lần, mà e là cây vít me không chịu nổi. Thay luôn vít me thường cho nó cứng (vít me thường size 25 có thể tạo ra lực hơn 5 tấn vô tư).

À mà tại sao lại phải dùng step nhỉ, 1 con motor thường + hộp số thấy dễ ăn hơn.

Mà thôi nhanh ăn nữa thì ra làm 1 con đội 5T về đội cho nhanh. Mấy con TQ rẻ mà.

Thanks.

----------

GOHOME, hung1706, nhatson, tinhbkmech

----------


## hung1706

Vụ máy chấn này hồi trước em có phụ 1 bác làm thử nghiệm máy gấp vỏ nhôm. Cấu hình là ray 45 + vitme 3205, step 86 (dùng để nâng hạ tuỳ chỉnh chiều dày tấm). Kết quả gấp dc tấm nhôm 1.5 - 2 mm (nhu cầu là vậy nên không thêm bớt chi nên em không biết khả năng đi bao xa). Cơ mà em thấy dùng con đội 5T như bác gà con thì nhẹ việc hơn mà không rõ là con đội nó úp ngược lại được hơm nha  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME, tinhbkmech

----------


## GOHOME

Em có máy chấn ( diy thôi ) bằng thủy lực rồi nhưng bơm nó ồn quá ! với lại không điều khiển lực chấn như ý nên nhôm bị dấu cấn ( miệng của đế chấn ) khi quá lực , nên tính làm lại bằng vitme và step để sản phẩm đẹp hơn .
Tks các Bác nhiều .

----------

tinhbkmech

----------


## GOHOME

Em làm cái chân cho loa ( loa nặng trên 15kg ) đại khái dạng như vậy .

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo, nhatson, tinhbkmech

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Mấy bác chia sẽ kiến thức vậy là tuyệt vời rồi

----------


## tranthetung

các bác cho em hỏi ngu là cây vít me này em bắt ê cu thường đc ko ạ ?! vít me này có khác với bu lông thường ko ạ ?!

----------


## ktshung

> các bác cho em hỏi ngu là cây vít me này em bắt ê cu thường đc ko ạ ?! vít me này có khác với bu lông thường ko ạ ?!


Bác độc bài này rồi mà còn hỏi vậy là sao ta?

----------


## CNCP

> các bác cho em hỏi ngu là cây vít me này em bắt ê cu thường đc ko ạ ?! vít me này có khác với bu lông thường ko ạ ?!


Chủ đề này cũ rồi. Mình lôi lên lại vì chắc chắn 1 số bạn mới cũng có thắc mắc như vậy.
Nếu là visme thường thì nó cũng như bulon và tán bình thường. Tuy nhiên, bulon- tán thường dùng thì hình dạng ren là tam giác. Khi ren hình vuông hay chữ nhật nta lại gọi là visme. Ở đây bạn thắc mắc rằng vặn tán thường vào được ko. Câu trả lời là hên xui. Được khi nó cùng HÌNH DẠNG VÀ BƯỚC REN. Không được khi nó khác 1 trong 2 thông số trên.-> tên gọi là visme thì tán thường là vô phương để lắp vào

----------

